
New Go SDK – Looking for Feedback - dtolb
Just reworked our GO Sdk: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bandwidthcom&#x2F;go-bandwidth<p>We are a telco api (send&#x2F;receive mms, sms, phonecalls): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ap.bandwidth.com&#x2F;)<p>We would really appreciate any feedback! Trying to make sure we put out a high quality SDK :)<p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Because the Hacker News submission page will not include the contents of the
link if there is text in the textbox, it is usually helpful to readers to just
submit the link and title.

If there is explanation needed, adding a comment to the Hacker News story is
ok.

Good luck.

